# Game 12: New Jersey Nets @ Phoenix Suns



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (5-6) vs New Jersey Nets (5-6)*

*When: Friday, 24th
Time: 8:30 Arizona
Tv: ESPN, FSN AZ*


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Steve Nash - (SG) Raja Bell - (SF) Shawn Marion - (PF) Boris Diaw - (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*New Jersey Nets Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Jason Kidd - (SG) Vince Carter - (SF) Richard Jefferson - (PF) Jason Collins - (C) Nena Krstic*​

Not sure if LB is going to play. I think he might. I don't
believe the sprain was to major. Suns have to stop the outside
threats. They should be able to win.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Arguably the two best point guards in the league going head to head. Historically, Kidd has done a good job guarding Kidd, so I'm interested to see how that will play out.

Raja vs. Vince is going to be fun to watch... but look for VC to drop 30-35 tonight, and probably posterize someone so hard that they are going to ponder a change in career. Kurt Thomas and Amare are likely suspects. (Should Amare choose to actually contest someone going to the bucket, that is. )

Marion vs. Jefferson.. I expect lots of stats to come out of this match-up, but nothing particularly exciting to watch. As always, Marion will probably float around, guarding Kidd, Vince, and RJ for stretches of the game.

Edit: Oh yeah, and I fully expect Amare to abuse Krystic like a red headed step-child in that match-up. I want to see another 25-15 game, damnit.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

[email protected] the RJ picture. 

The Suns are heavy favorites to win this one since the Nets have been playing poor defense, esp. on the road. If they don't play consistent basketball for 48 minutes, this could be a blowout.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Edit: Oh yeah, and I fully expect Amare* to abuse Krystic like a red headed step-child in that match-up.* I want to see another 25-15 game, damnit.


:lol: i havent heard anybody say this in a long time


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Arguably the two best point guards in the league going head to head. Historically, Kidd has done a good job guarding Kidd, so I'm interested to see how that will play out.
> 
> Raja vs. Vince is going to be fun to watch... but look for VC to drop 30-35 tonight, and probably posterize someone so hard that they are going to ponder a change in career. Kurt Thomas and Amare are likely suspects. (Should Amare choose to actually contest someone going to the bucket, that is. )
> 
> ...


Collins will most likely be guarding Amare

Should be a pretty fun match up if the Nets decide to play some D and with some intensity. Otherwise you guys will blow us out, we seam to not be in "game mode" yet.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

As a nets fan, I got to say the Suns win this. The Nets are playing piss poor D and we cant grab a damn rebound.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Arguably the two best point guards in the league going head to head. Historically, *Kidd has done a good job guarding Kidd, so I'm interested to see how that will play out.*
> Raja vs. Vince is going to be fun to watch... but look for VC to drop 30-35 tonight, and probably posterize someone so hard that they are going to ponder a change in career. Kurt Thomas and Amare are likely suspects. (Should Amare choose to actually contest someone going to the bucket, that is. )
> 
> Marion vs. Jefferson.. I expect lots of stats to come out of this match-up, but nothing particularly exciting to watch. As always, Marion will probably float around, guarding Kidd, Vince, and RJ for stretches of the game.
> ...



I guess Kidd doesn't really do a good job guarding himself since he seems to get triple doubles quite a bit haha. :bananallama:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I guess Kidd doesn't really do a good job guarding himself since he seems to get triple doubles quite a bit haha.
> 
> :bananallama:


Diss, you're not supposed to drink in the morning.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Diss, you're not supposed to drink in the morning.



You mean you're not supposed to? :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

So, we keep our starters out there to prevent the Nets from coming back like teams seems to always to do, yet we keep them in there, our starters get tired, and a team still comes back with their bench. I guess D'Antoni didn't think about fatigue.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> So, we keep our starters out there to prevent the Nets from coming back like teams seems to always to do, yet we keep them in there, our starters get tired, and a team still comes back with their bench. I guess D'Antoni didn't think about fatigue.



He should of used a zone defense. Marcus Williams was the
only shooter out on the floor. 

We should expect that from teams. They're down 18 and so
they don't feel any pressure. So then they chuck up shots and Williams
caught fire. But a win is a win. 

And Amare looked great.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Tonight just proved why I think Marcus still needs much to learn. Cough, Mr. Ballhog*
It was fine tonight because he was on fire, but on other nights.......


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

2dumb2live said:


> Tonight just proved why I think Marcus still needs much to learn. Cough, Mr. Ballhog*
> It was fine tonight because he was on fire, but on other nights.......


Marcus is a capable scorer, but I'm not sure about him as a distributor. I'm really wondering if PHX regrets dealing either Rondo or Rodriguez, rather than signing Marcus. I think both would have been dynamite in the Suns system. Rondo's athleticism and defense would have worked; so would Sergio's showtime playmaking ability. Sergio on the Suns would have been really fun to watch; he just wouldn't have been ready to contribute immediately. Rondo would have been, though.

Don't get me wrong, having Banks on the roster isn't a bad thing. I'm just wondering if his game was best suited for that role.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not sure if you heard, but the Suns weren't high on Sergio and Rondo enough to put them on their big board. Suns made those picks for Boston and Portland. I think D'Antoni said the 7 players they wanted went earlier, and they even tried to trade up for them too, but no one wanted to play with them.

Marcus Banks has impressed me with some of his passes and ability so far. I don't think we need him to be much of a distributor though. Diaw could handle it, or even Jalen.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

We got lucky again with this win.

We need to play defense for 48 minutes. End of story.


----------



## lilbasketball2 (Nov 24, 2006)

_the suns really was making me mad they had a big lead and let some backups bring the nets back like lucksbmw said play defence for 48 minutes that simple championship team_


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

The 4th Quarter Suns suck. Plain and simple.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nah, I thought this game was different than those other games we blew leads in.


----------

